# Attaching Start Rope On Weedeater Trimmer



## billy3p (Jun 12, 2009)

Can't believe this happened but the pull rope on this trimmer came untied when i was trying to start it. Any help in telliing me how to split the case and remove the throttle control linkage from the carb so I can reattach the pull rope is appreciated. I do best when looking at what I am trying to work on so should anyone be able to call or let me call them that would be a plus. I am at 214-774-2533 CST
Thanks,
billy3p
Billy


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Need to know the model number of the Weedeater your trying to fix the starter on.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Must be old for it to be necessary to separate the case to get to the throttle linkage. As 30Year suggested, more information is needed. However, for a knot to come untied on a unit that has been in service is very unlikely, more like a broken rope. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## billy3p (Jun 12, 2009)

I. can't find the model number anywhere on the unit. I got it from my grandpa who in all likelihood purchased it from his local Wal-Mart and it is probably at least 7 to 8 years old. I say the rope came untied because it is not frayed at all and I can still see the glue or whatever was used on the end of the rope to keep it from separating when it was new.It has a curved shaft for what that is worth and the serial number on the engine is 02049N700789-1 14:11)
If I can get my camera to work I will try to post a picture. 

billy3p


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

model number should have been close to the serial number. it should all be on a label. my question: is the rope still in the unit or is it on the handle?


----------



## billy3p (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok. I started thinking about Geo's remarks saying the unit being pretty old to have to remove the case to get to the starter assembly and then I reread my notes he and 30yeartech and others posted about removing the carb on a Briggs and long story short once I started figured out how to disconnect the throttle control linkage at the carb on the Weedeater I was able to get the cover open and reattach the pull rope. Now, like the Briggs, I can't get the thing to start. I can prime the carb just fine with the bulb and I am getting spark through the plug. While I can't visibly see gas leaking anywhere externally, it does smell like the thing is flooding. I removed the primer bulb and just like the Briggs there is a gasket and diaphragm that sit against the carb housing. Any chance this diaphragm could be the problem? 

billy3p


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

billy3p said:


> Ok. I started thinking about Geo's remarks saying the unit being pretty old to have to remove the case to get to the starter assembly and then I reread my notes he and 30yeartech and others posted about removing the carb on a Briggs and long story short once I started figured out how to disconnect the throttle control linkage at the carb on the Weedeater I was able to get the cover open and reattach the pull rope. Now, like the Briggs, I can't get the thing to start. I can prime the carb just fine with the bulb and I am getting spark through the plug. While I can't visibly see gas leaking anywhere externally, it does smell like the thing is flooding. I removed the primer bulb and just like the Briggs there is a gasket and diaphragm that sit against the carb housing. Any chance this diaphragm could be the problem?
> billy3p


It's possible, if the metering diaphragm is stiff and not pliable. The pump side of the carburetor will generally not keep it from starting. Try priming with fresh fuel mix into the carburetor and see if it will fire off.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Read your post in the 4-cycle section and you mentioned your weed trimmer was a featherlite. That is pretty much is the model. To remove the throttle cable you can do it one of two ways. You can remove the carburetor which will give you enough slack to remove the cable from the carburetor and then snap it out of the case, or you can take the throttle control off the shaft which will also give you enough slack to disengage the cable from the case and remove it.

I don't think the rope on this model uses a knot in the end, I think it just wraps around the starter drum, and it may be held in place with a small screw.


----------



## billy3p (Jun 12, 2009)

*billy3p*

I have replaced both the purge and supply lines from the gas tank to the carburetor as well as removed the air filter element and with the choke in the off position have put fuel mix directly into the carb but still no luck with getting the engine to fire off or even sputter like it wants to try to start. I did notice today after reinstalling the gas tank and priming the carb that there was some fuel dripping out of the air filter housing and when I removed the cover saw an accumulation of fuel mix absorbed into the lower right corner of the filter element. I have recleaned the filter element and am letting it air dry before trying to continue trouble shooting. I also checked for spark from the plug and did see fire jump across the head when I had it laying against the engine and pulled the starter rope.
All suggestions are appreciated.

billy3p


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

this unit has an external (from the carb) primer yes?
if so set it up as a "pulling" primer. in other words run the fuel filter line to the carb inlet then the carb outlet to the primer then the primer out to the tank return line.


----------



## billy3p (Jun 12, 2009)

I made sure I placed the purge and fuel supply lines back onto the same nibs on the carb and to/from the fuel tank as they were when I removed them for replacement so unless they were switched incorrectly before I got the unit they should be connected as they were when it came from the factory. Are you suggesting I install them in reverse? And yes, the primer/purge bulb is located on the external housing of the carb.

Thanks,

billy3p


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

the worse that can happen if you reverse them is it wont prime. most external primers i hate. too many tubes all over the place.


----------

